
Compressing JPEGs by an average of 22% - skynebula
https://github.com/dropbox/lepton
======
brudgers
Current discussion of Lepton:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094002)

